# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الخميس 20 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير

حالة الطقس اليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الخميس 20\2\1431  الموافق 04/02/2010


توالي درجات الحرارة انخفاضها على شمال وغرب ووسط  المملكة يصحب ذلك نشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرةً للأتربة تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية  على تلك المناطق وتتواجد تشكيلات من السحب على مناطق شرق ووسط وشمال المملكة حيث  لايستبعد هطول امطار منها . وتتكون السحب الركامية في فترة مابعد الظهيرة على  مرتفعات عسير وجازان مع فرصة تكون الضباب على الجزء الجنوبي للبحر الاحمر والخليج  العربي خلال ساعا الصباح الباكر .


البحر الأحمر :

 
الرياح السطحية:شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 – 40 كم/ساعة تصل  الى 50 كم/ساعة وغربية الى جنوبية غربية تصل سرعتها الى 35 كم/ساعة على الجزء  الجنوبي . 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف تصل إلى مترين على  الجزئين الشمالي والاوسط .
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج ، مائج احياناً على  الجزء الشمالي .
 الخليج العربي :

 الرياح السطحية: جنوبية شرقية الى جنوبية على الجزء  الجنوبي وشمالية غربية على الجزء الشمالي بسرعة 15-40 كم/ساعة . 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
حالـة البحر: خفيف الى متوسط الموج .


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و 28 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره  / 21 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 72 %

سرعة الرياح / 5 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / جنوبيه غربيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف ..

بسبب تسرب الغاز خادمة تحترق بضغطة زر 



أصيبت خادمة منزلية تبلغ من العمر 23عاما بحروق من الدرجة الأولى  والثانية في المنزل الذي تعمل به بحي البلد بمحافظة القطيف. وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة  التي وقعت عند الفجر أثناء توجه الخادمة (آسيوية الجنسية) للمطبخ لإعداد طعام  الإفطار فهمت في الضغط على مفتاح الانارة الا انه انفجر ليشتعل المطبخ دفعة واحدة  ويصيبها بحروق في الوجه واليدين والرجلين بنسبة 20 بالمائة , حيث تم نقلها عن طريق  فرقة الهلال الأحمر للمستشفى للعلاج وحالتها مستقرة. صرح بذلك الناطق الإعلامي  للدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية المقدم منصور الدوسري وأكد أن سبب الحريق يعود إلى  تسرب الغاز في المطبخ مما أدى إلى تشبعه ,وأثناء محاولة الخادمة رفع مفتاح النور  تشكلت شرارة أدت إلى اشتعال الحريق وقد باشر الحادث فرق الدفاع المدني وتم عمل  اللازم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صفوى .. 

3 شباب يقذفون سيارة متوقفة 40مترا 






وقع حادث مروع بحي العروبة بصفوى ظهر يوم أمس لسيارة كان يقلها 3  شباب لم تتجاوز أعمارهم العشرين حيث كانوا مسرعين على شارع الزبير ابن العوام  لتنحرف بهم السيارة إلى أقصى اليمين وتصطدم بسيارة كانت واقفة في المواقف وقذفت بها  الضربة لأكثر من 40 متراً عن موقع الحدث لتحل السيارة محلها ولم يصب الشبان سوى  بكدمات خفيفة .
ويقول علي إسحاق الحايكي وقت الحادث كنت جالسا في المنزل والذي  يبعد عن موقع الحدث بأكثر من 50 متراً وإذا بصوت قوي يصدر من خارج المنزل فقمت لكي  أعرف السبب وإذا بشبان تخرج من سيارة مهشمة الواجهة وقد اصطدمت بسيارتنا المتوقفة  في مواقف السيارات بجانب الممشى الذي يسلكه كثير من الناس وقذفت بها أكثر من 40  متراً عن موقعها الرئيسي التي كانت فيه وقد تضررت من الخلف وتهشم زجاجها .
وأكد  الحايكي أن الشارع يتواجد به إرشادات تحث على عدم تجاوز السرعة فيه فوق 40 كلم في  الساعة وبين إسحاق أن الغريب ما في الأمر أننا خاطبنا الدوريات ثم خاطبنا شركة  التأمين المسئولة عن حوادث للسيارات المؤمنة في تمام الساعة 1 ظهراً ولم يأت مندوب  الشركة إلا الساعة 3:30 دقيقة حيث انتظرنا ما يقارب ساعتين ونصف ليأتي مندوب الشركة  لاثبات الحالة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأهالي يطالبون برد الشيء لأصله 

«قصات» الأسفلت تلتهم الشوارع وتخنق الحركة المرورية بصفوى





انتشرت في مدينة صفوى مؤخرا "قصات" اسفلت الشوارع والتي تظل عدة  شهور وقد تمتد أحياناً لسنوات دون إصلاح أو حتى ترقيع ، بينما يقتصر العلاج "في  أحسن الأحوال" على وضع براميل لتحذير قائدي المركبات وذلك رغم ما تسببه من ضيق في  الشوارع وبالتالي زيادة الزحام والتكدس والاختناقات المرورية بشوارع المدينة . و  يقول سلمان العبد الهادي : توجد حفريات بجانب منزلى الواقع في شارع الكراج احدثتها  شركة منذ أكثر من عام ونصف وبقيت على باب المنزل فيما تمتد طوليا لتشمل أكثر من  منزل ولم يتم إصلاحها رغم طول المدة وطالب بإعادة الإسفلت كما كان طبقا لقاعدة رد  الشيء لاصله ، خاصة وان الحفريات تحولت الى مصدر قلق خاصة عند سقوط الأمطار نتيجة  تحولها الى مستنقعات وبرك "وحل" تعيق الاهالى عن الدخول اوالخروج من منازلهم  .
واشار حسين الداوود الى انتشار الحفريات هذه الأيام في كثير من أحياء المدينة  خاصة بالشوارع الرئيسية والاكتفاء بوضع براميل كعلامات تحذيرية من الحفر رغم اكتظاظ  الشوارع بالمشاة ، وطالب بإصلاح الحفريات في أسرع وقت لانهاء ومعاناة المواطنين  والتى امتدت لأكثر من عام ونصف . 
قص اسفلت احد الشوارع

----------


## شمعه تحترق

20 عاملاً يضايقون «نمر» سيهات


استغل مقاول عمال مصلحة المياه بسيهات ارضا مخصصة لإقامة حديقة  عامة بحي النمر الجنوبي فى وضع عدد من البرتبلات لسكن عماله ما سبب مضايقة لسكان  الحي واستياءهم من عدم مراعاة حرمة الأهالي.
وقال محمد كبيش صاحب منزل مواجه  للسكن المخالف : إن الوضع سيئ جدا نظرا لعدم استطاعة السكان التحرك بسهولة بسبب  تواجد العمال على مدار 24 ساعة يوميا.
واضاف ان عدد العمال يفوق 20 عاملا تابعين  لمصلحة المياه وتم تسكينهم على ارض مساحتها 3000 الف متر مربع مخصصة لحديقة عامة  تخدم الحي.
وبين عبد الحليم كبيش ان العمال يسكنون منذ 8 أشهر وتمت مراجعة بلدية  سيهات قبل شهرين وقد عدت بدراسة الشكوى ولم تحل المشكلة. وأعرب عن تذمر الاهالي  والسكان نتيجة انتشار الاوساخ والنفايات والمياه في الارض والشوارع المحيطة بها،  فضلا عن وجود معدات وسيارات صيانة وعدد 2 برتبل خاصين بالعمالة التى تسبب الازعاج  والقلق والرعب للاطفال والنساء.
وطالب بلدية محافظة القطيف بالوقوف على المشكلة  وسرعة حلها، ومخاطبة مصلحة المياه لايجاد مقر آخر في فروع المصلحة المنتشرة  بالمحافظة بدلا من الموقع الحالي.
من جهته قال مدير مصلحة المياه بالقطيف علي  الصحاف : انه تم التنسيق بين البلدية والمصلحة للاستفادة من تلك الارض وتم بالفعل  تسليم الموقع لمصلحة المياه ويوجد بها حاليا معدات ومكتب وسيارات وهي مسورة حفاظا  على المصلحة العامة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مستنقعات المياه تلوث "مناخ" تاروت وتتربص بسكانه





تذمر أهالي حي المناخ الجديد "الأمانة سابقا" بجزيرة تاروت من  انتشار مستنقعات المياه الآسنة، مشيرين إلى اختفاء فرق الرش في حيهم منذ فترة خاصة  بعد الأمطار الكثيرة التي هطلت، منوهين إلى مراجعتهم بلدية تاروت عدة مرات دون  جدوى. مطالبين بحلول سريعة لمشكلة المستنقعات وشفطها ورش المبيدات الحشرية.
ولفت  محمد الحمام إلى أضرار المستنقعات وتكاثر القوارض والحشرات فيها جراء الحشائش التي  نمت بشكل كثيف بجوار المستنقعات. موضحا اختفاء فرق الرش في حيهم منذ فترة خاصة  مشيرا إلى أن البعوض منتشر بشكل كثيف في حيهم. وطالب الحمام بحلول سريعة لمشكلة  المستنقعات الآسنة وشفطها ورش المبيدات الحشرية. وأكد محمد حسن الصفار ان المياه  الراكدة المحيطة بمنازلهم تنذر بكارثة بيئية فهي بيئة خصبة لانتشار الأمراض  والأوبئة، منوها إلى تواجد الكلاب الضالة بمحيط المستنقعات وقيام أطفال باللهو  حولها. مشيرا إلى حاجة الحي إلى عمليات رش بالمبيدات الحشرية بشكل متكرر للقضاء على  الحشرات.
وقال عبدالكريم فتحي الحجاج إن المستنقعات والحشرات والمخلفات والأنقاض  ابرز ما يشاهد في الحي، مشيرا إلى انه يمكن للمرء خلال تجواله في الحي أن يلحظ  انتشار المستنقعات المائية الآسنة التي تزكم الأنوف والحشرات ومخلفات ناتجة عن بناء  المساكن وغيرها من الأنقاض التي باتت تشكل هاجسا يوميا لقاطني تلك الأحياء. وأشار  متضررون إلى أن المستنقعات وردميات المباني المنتشرة بأحيائهم تشكل مخاطر بيئية  وصحية على المجاورين، منوهين إلى قيام مقاولين برمي مخلفات وأنقاض مشاريعهم وسط  الأحياء السكنية غير عابئين بالمخاطر الناجمة عن ذلك. وطالب أهالي الحي الجهات  المختصة بالالتفات إلى حيهم مشيرين إلى مطالبتهم أكثر من مرة من البلدية الالتفات  لحيهم دون جدوى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الثنيان : تطبيق "النظام الثلثي" سينهي الأزمة 

تأخير الجداول يربك طلاب الدبلوم "الموازي" بتقنية القطيف 



أثار سوء تنظيم اضافة وحذف اي مادة دراسية والتأخر في توزيع الجداول الدراسية  استياء طلاب الدبلوم الموازي بالكلية التقنية فى القطيف وهو ما دفعهم لمطالبة ادارة  الكلية بمراعاة ظروفهم عند توزيع الجداول وسرعة اصدارها اسوة بطلاب الكلية  المنتظمين الذين يدرسون المنهج الدراسي كاملا على عكس طلاب الموازي الذين ينتظرون  الانتهاء من توزيع الجداول التى تتعارض فى كثير من الاحيان مع ظروف الطلاب، ما يسبب  ارباكا للكلية والطلاب، وبالتالي صعوبة اكمال المنهج الدراسي. واشار الطلاب الى  استحداث نظام جديد يساعد الطلاب على حل مشاكلهم بشكل سريع، معربين عن املهم فى  تطبيقه بالكلية بشكل صحيح لتوفير الوقت والجهد. وتساءلوا عن اسباب تحويل الخرجيين  الذين لم يتبق على تخرجهم عدد قليل من الساعات بالدمام، وكذا اعفاء الطلاب الذين لا  يعملون بوظائف من رسوم التسجيل دون الطلاب الآخرين الذين يرتبطون بوظائف، وأوضحوا  ان أغلبهم اتجه لاكمال دراسته بهدف تحسين المستوى المعيشي، داعين ادارة الكلية الى  النظر في طلب اعفائهم من رسوم الدراسة.
وقال عميد الكلية التقنية بالقطيف أحمد  الثنيان : ان المؤسسة اتبعت ابتداء من العام التدريبي الحالي "النظام الثلثي"،  مؤكدا ان الكلية تنظر الى المتدربين على أنهم الركن الأهم في العملية التدريبية ولا  يمكن الاضرار بهم بأي حال من الأحوال. واشار الى تسليم الجداول للمتدربين في  الدبلوم الموازي نهاية الأسبوع الأول وستتم مراعاة ظروف المتدربين خاصة ان عددا  منهم موظفون. وبخصوص صعوبة إضافة بعض المواد أحياناً قال : إن المشكلة تكمن في  تعارض أوقات التدريب لبعض تلك المواد بسبب نظام الساعات. وأوضح الثنيان انه وبناء  على الأمر السامي سيتم إعفاء من لا دخل لهم وليس لديهم ارتباط بوظيفة وهم المتدربون  المتفرغون الذين لم يحظوا بفرصة تدريب في الفترة الصباحية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السيولة تؤجل صرف شيكات مستفيدي ضمان القطيف 



أبدى عدد من مستفيدي الضمان الاجتماعي بمحافظة القطيف استياءهم من  رفض بنك محلى " تحتفظ الجريدة باسمه " صرف شيكات المساعدات المقطوعة الصادرة من  وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية التى تسلموها أمس الأول بحجة عدم وجود "سيولة". وقال  المواطن أحمد فؤاد أحمد : إن البنك المسئول رفض صرف الشيكات بحجة عدم وجود سيولة  لديه. وطالب المواطن عيسى هلال الجهات المختصة بمحاسبة المسئولين عن التأخير نظراً  لحاجتهم الماسة لصرفها في أسرع وقت، وقال : عندما نودعها في بنك آخر تحسم مقاصة  15ريالا وتحول بعد 3 أيام في حسابنا الموجود ببنك آخر ، وتساءل : أليس هناك اتفاقية  بين البنك والوزارة لصرف شيكات ومستحقات المواطنين المسجلين لدى الوزارة في أي  وقت.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بحثها مجلس التدريب التقني بالشرقية فى اجتماعه بحفر الباطن

استحداث ودمج تخصصات بالمعاهد الصناعية في الدمام والأحساء والقطيف





ناقش الاجتماع الثاني لمجلس التدريب التقني والمهني بالمنطقة  الشرقية الذي استضافته الكلية التقنية بحفر الباطن صباح أمس تقرير لجنتي الدمام  والأحساء لدمج عدد من التخصصات في المعاهد الصناعية والتوصيات بدمج قسم  الالكترونيات بين معهدي الدمام الأول والثاني ورفعه لدرجة الدبلوم ودمج قسمي الدهان  وكذلك التمديدات الصحية مع معهد الدمام الأول من معهد القطيف ، وافتتاح قسم  الألمنيوم برنامجين في 3 مستويات بمعهد الدمام الأول ، وكذلك نقل قسم الخياطة إلى  معاهد السجون بالقطيف والخبر . وفي الأحساء دمج اقسام الميكانيكا العامة وميكانيكا  السيارات والإنشاءات الكهربائية واللحام والصفائح المعدنية ونقلها من المعهد المهني  الصناعي الثاني إلى المعهد الأول ونقل قسم الألمنيوم إلى المعهد الثاني مع اقتراح  افتتاح أقسام جديدة لحاجة سوق العمل بالمنطقة مثل كهرباء صناعية وصيانة الأجهزة  والآلات المكتبية والإنشاءات المعدنية وسبك المعادن وتصوير فوتوغرافي ومعدات ثقيلة  وطباعة . كما بحث الاجتماع الذي بدأ بكلمة لعميد الكلية التقية بحفر الباطن المهندس  ضحوي الشمري . وافتتحه رئيس مجلس التدريب التقني والمهني بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور  عمر الحميدي ، مجموعة من التجارب المميزة في الكلية التقنية وكذلك المعهد المهني  الصناعي بحفر الباطن ، بعدها اطلع المجلس ورقة عرض آلية التدريب في معهد الأمير  سلطان للصيانة والتشغيل ، كما اطلع المجلس على تجربة شبكة الحاسب الآلي في المعهد  الصناعي المهني الاول بالاحساء قدمها مدير المعهد عبداللطيف العمير، ثم ورقة مقدمة  من مدير المعهد الصناعي الأول بالدمام المهندس عبدالله الطويـل تتعلق بالأمور  الإدارية وإيجاد الحلول لها. كما اطلع المجلس على ورقة مقدمة من رئيس وحدة خدمة  المجتمع بالمجلس عـلاء العرفج عن توحيد جهود والتواصل مع منسقي المركز في الوحدات  وورقة من رئيس وحدة المنشآت الصغيرة والمتوسطة حسين العلي عن عرض نماذج من مشاريع  المنشآت الصغيرة والمتوسطة في حفر الباطن ، وورقة مقدمة من رئيس وحدة التدريب  المشترك بالمجلس منصور المبيريـك عن برامج التدريب المشترك وضم التدريب العسكري  والتدريب على رأس العمل والتدريب في السجون. كما أوصى المجلس بتكليف سعيد بن علي  السماك أميناً للمجلس لمدة 3 اعوام تقديراً لجهوده وخبراته المتميزة وفقاً لما جاء  في لائحة تنظيم المجالس الجديد . كما استعرض المجلس توصيات الاجتماع السابق الذي  عقد بالأحساء وما تم بشأنها وكذا مناقشة لائحة تنظيم المجالس والوحدات وما استجد  بشأن صلاحيات المجلس .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«طرق الشرقية» : ترسيه مشروع «الجش- عنك» بـ 154 مليون ريال


قال مدير عام الطرق والنقل بالمنطقة الشرقية المهندس عثمان أبا  حسين إنه تم اعتماد تنفيذ مشروع ازدواج طريق الجش - عنك ضمن ميزانية الوزارة للعام  المالي 1430/1431هـ بمبلغ إجمالي 154.179.166.50 ريال. 
وأضاف : إن المشروع يأتي  ضمن مشروع الطرق الثانوية بالمنطقة الشرقية المجموعة الأولى والذي تمت ترسيته مؤخرا  على أحد المقاولين.
وأكد أبا حسين أن الطريق الذي يربط بلدة الجش بعنك ومدينة  القطيف يعد من اهم المداخل الجنوبية لمحافظة القطيف لأهميته الحيوية والإستراتيجية  كمنفذ لقرى ومدن المحافظة.
وقد بدأ العمل في الرفوعات المساحية لتحديد مسار  الطريق ووضع العلامات الموضحة للمسار , والذي يستغرق قرابة الشهر.
من جهته بين  مصدر لـ "اليوم" أن الطريق سيكون بأربعة خطوط اثنان لكل اتجاه وبعرض كلي 20 مترا  تقريبا.
ويبقى الهاجس الأكبر الذي قد يؤخر البدء الفعلي للمشروع وهو مسألة نزع  الملكيات باعتبار أن الطريق الذي يمتد لأكثر من 5 كيلو مترات يعج بالمحال التجارية  والورش المختلفة والمطاعم بالإضافة للمزارع والمنازل. ويأمل المواطنون في سرعة  العمل على تحسين وتطوير وتوسعة الطريق خاصة انه توجد على جانبي الشارع محلات تجارية  وورش سيارات التي تساهم في تشكيل ازدحامات على الشارع لضيقه.
ويطالب أصحاب الورش  والمحلات التجارية بالعمل على انجاز مشروع توسعة الطريق خلال العام الحالي الذي  سيسهم في اعطاء ارتداد للطريق وعمل مواقف خاصة ويحد من الازدحام والحوادث.
وأشار  مواطنون الى أهمية التوسعة داعين البلدية الى العمل على سرعة تطوير الشارع ليصبح  مزدوجا والاهتمام بنظافة الطريق باعتباره واجهة للقطيف. ويأمل البعض في وضع إشارات  ضوئية على المداخل الرئيسة للقرى التي تنتشر على امتداد الطريق، ووضع لوحات إرشادية  وحواجز على جانبي الطريق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

البلدية ترفض وضع حاوية في السوق

مولد كهرباء بصفوى مكب للكراتين الفارغة ويهدد المجاورين





تشكل أكوام من الكراتين والقراطيس الورقية التي يقوم عمال وافدون  يعملون بمحال تجارية بالتخلص منها برميها بجوار مولد كهربائي في السوق الرئيسية  لمدينة صفوى "سوق العرايس" مخاطر حقيقة على مرتادي السوق والمنازل  المجاورة.
ولفت صاحب المنزل المجاور لمولد الكهرباء أحمد عبدالله الداوود الى أن  تجميع الكراتين الفارغة بجوار المولد الكهربائي يشكل خطورة حقيقية لاحتمالية اشتعال  الكراتين في أي لحظة منوها الى مخاطبته للمسؤولين ببلدية صفوى لتبادر بدورها بوضع  حاوية كبيرة لتجميع الكراتين بدلا من وضعها عند مولد الكهرباء لدرء الخطر دون  جدوى.
واشار مواطن الى مناشدة الأهالي أصحاب المحال التجارية عدم التخلص من  الكراتين الفرغة برميها قرب المحول, واصرار العمال على التخلص برميها بجوار المولد  دون الالتفات لمخاطر ذلك.
ولفت مواطنون الى انه سبق وان أشتعلت النيران  بالكراتين الفارغة المرمية بجوار المولد الكهربائي مؤكدين ان عدم استجابة المسؤولين  بالبلدية بمنع اصحاب المحال التجارية من مرمي مخلفاتهم بجوار المولد وان تبادر كذلك  بوضع حاوية لمخلفات المحال التجارية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

درجات الحرارة اليوم وغدا 30 مئوية والسبت عاصفة ترابية

خبير فيزيائي: شـائعة الإعصار المائي بالشـرقية «هراء»

الأرصاد تستبعد وقوع إعصار مائي بالشرقية وما يتداوله البعض شائعات  تفتقر للعلمية



حرس الحدود جاهزية واستعداد 


أكد رئيس قسم الفيزياء بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن الدكتور  علي الشكري بأن مايتداوله البعض حول امكانية تعرض المنطقة الشرقية لاعصار مائي غير  صحيح نهائيا , مشيرا الى أن الأعاصير تحدث في المياه المفتوحة ولايمكن أن تحدث في  الخليج لضيق مساحته . واستشهد الشكري بالإعصار الذي ضرب عمان قبل نحو عامين منوها  بانه وقع لالتقاء بحر العرب مع المحيط الهندي والمياه مفتوحة ,وكان الاعصار محدودا  عندما وصل الى الإمارات ولم يضرب سوى اجزاء بسيطة منها نظرا لاحكام الخليج العربي  عليه وضيق مساحته وكانت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة نفت امكانية تعرض  المنطقة الشرقية لأعاصير مائية خلال الأيام القادمة موضحة بأن الأعاصير تحتاج  لمساحات شاسعة كالمحيطات الكبيرة وامكانية وصولها لمنطقة الخليج العربي ضعيفة جدا.  وكانت شائعة تسربت في المواقع الالكترونية والرسائل النصية تشير الى احتمالية ضرب  إعصار مائي للمنطقة الشرقية قادما من البحرين وبينت الرئاسة بأن المنطقة الشرقية  تشهد اليوم الخميس وغدا الجمعة ارتفاعا في درجات الحرارة تصل الى 30 درجة مئوية  ويكون الجو مغبرا , وتشهد المنطقة الشرقية السبت القادم عاصفة ترابية شديدة تستمر  يومين حسبما أعلنت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد .من جانبه نفى الناطق الاعلامي بحرس  الحدود بالمنطقة الشرقية العقيد محمد الغامدي وجود أي معلومات حول حدوث أي اعصار في  المنطقة , موضحا بأن هناك تنسيقا دائما بين حرس الحدود ومركز الأرصاد الوطني يتم من  خلاله تزويدنا بشكل مستمر بحالة الطقس , وإنه في حالة وجود سوء للأحوال الجوية سواء  كان رياحا أو غبارا أو ضبابا يوجه حرس الحدود تحذيرا للصيادين وأصحاب المراكب من  النزول في البحر , ويقدر ذلك الضباط الميدانيون في كل منطقة نظرا لمساحة المنطقة  الشرقية الشاسعة والتي تفرض احتمالية ان تكون الأحوال سيئة في الدمام مثلا, بينما  تكون في الجبيل ممتازة 
وطالب الغامدي من الصيادين وأصحاب المراكب بالاتصال  الدائم بحرس الحدود للتزود بأحدث المعلومات حول الأحوال الجوية وحالة البحر مبينا  بأن حرس الحدود يعطي تصريحا للصيادين للنزول الى البحر يستمر لمدة أسبوع , ولكن  هناك أمورا تستجد بين يوم وآخر تتطلب من الصيادين معرفتها .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فريق علمي سعودي يجري مسوحات ميدانية منذ شهرين

اكتشاف مدينة أثرية تحت الأرض شمال الراكة يعود تاريخها لمئات  السنين





تم العثور على قطع و آوان أثرية يعود  تاريخها إلى مئات السنين في أراضي تعود ملكيتها لشركة ارامكو السعودية خلف الغرفة  التجارية الصناعية بالمنطقة الشرقية بالدمام - شمال الراكة- . و لم تستبعد المصادر  وجود آثار تحت الأرض مشيرة إلى أن فريقا علميا سعوديا يضم خبراء تنقيب عن الآثار  يعمل منذ أكثر من شهرين على إجراء مسوحات جيولوجية على الأرض لكشف المزيد من  الدلائل والمعلومات. في حين أبلغت مصادر أثرية عن احتمالات وتكهنات لوجود مدينة  تاريخية تحت الأرض ، في الوقت الذي يعمل الفريق البحثي على التأكد من هذه الأنباء.و  رفضت الهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار التعليق حول اكتشاف مواقع أثرية بالدمام ، و  أوضحت الهيئة على لسان نائب رئيس الهيئة لشؤون الآثار الدكتور علي غبان بأنه سوف  يكون هناك بيان صحفي لكشف الحقائق حول الأمر.وعادت المصادر لتؤكد لـ "اليوم" بأن  سبب وجود هذه الآثار في المنطقة محل نقاش علمي، يتوقع أن يوصل الباحثين إلى ما كانت  عليه المنطقة في تلك الحقبة الزمنية.
يشار إلى أن متحف الدمام الإقليمي أجرى  تنقيبات مهمة في المنطقة الشرقية، منها موقع اثري في منطقة الزارة التابعة لبلدة  العوامية في محافظة القطيف، إذ اكتشف الأثريون جرارا زجاجية تدل على أن سكان  المنطقة كانوا من طبقة غنية، خاصة أن تلك الجرار لا توجد في أي مكان يعم فيه الفقر.  
يذكر بأن الشرقية من المناطق الغنية بالمدن الأثرية تحت الأرض وتم اكتشاف ذلك  من خلال المسوحات والمجسات الاختبارية التي أجريت في المنطقة من قبل علماء آثار أو  الهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار، حيث تم اكتشاف واحة تحت الأرض قبل نحو 3 سنوات غرب  محافظة الأحساء . وأرجع خبراء التأخر في التنقيب عن هذه الآثار لحاجتها إلى  إمكانيات كبيرة من الجهد والمال والحفر المستمر، داعين إلى الاستعانة بخبراء  عالميين متخصصين في هذا المجال على غرار الدول العربية الآخرى التي أولت أهمية كبرى  لمثل هذه الآثار.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أكد تلقّيه تهديدًا بالتوقيف وإدراجه بالقائمة السوداء 
مواطن يقاضي «الحقوق المدنيـة» بشرطة الشرقيـة أمام المحكمـة الإداريـة 



تنظر المحكمة الإدارية بالدمام الدعوي رقم 250/3/ق، والتى اقامها  المواطن محمد الغامدي ضد قسم العقار بالحقوق المدنية بشرطة "الشمالية بالدمام"،  وقرر فيها تعرّضه للظلم والتهديد "على حد قوله" خلال قضية مالية خاصة إيجار شقة بعد  رفض طلبه بإحالة الدعوى الى جهة الاختصاص "المحكمة الشرعية بالدمام"، واشار الغامدي  الى ان قسم الحقوق المدنية وضع تسوية مالية ظالمة ومجحفة بينه وبين الطرف الثاني،  مما اضطره الى الاذعان لرغبتهم للخروج من المأزق .. كما اوضح الغامدي انه تعرّض  للتهديد بالتوقيف ووضع اسمه في القائمة السوداء 3 اشهر . 
واكد الغامدي انه تقدم  بشكوى تظلم وطلب انصاف المحكمة الإدارية "بديوان المظالم في القضية رقم 250/3/ ق  لوضع الامور في نصابها الصحيح، وإحالة الدعوى للمحكمة الشرعية ومحاسبة المعنيين  بقسم العقار بالحقوق المدنية بشرطة الشمالية بالدمام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطنون برفحاء يشكون سرقة مواشيهم


 


شكا ملاك مواشي برفحاء تعرض ماشيتهم في الآونة الأخيرة للسرقة من  قبل مجهولين منوهين إلى انه ارتفاع اسعارها مؤخرا زاد من عمليات السرقة.
ويقول  المواطن مشلح الشمري أحد ملاك المواشي في ضواحي رفحاء إنه تعرض للسرقة لثلاث مرات  منوها الى إزدياد سرقات المواشي في الآونة الأخيرة لارتفاع أسعارها.
وطالب "أبو  حمدان" بتنظيم آلية البيع بسوق المواشي وان يقوم الدلال عند بيع المواشي بتسجيل  البيانات الأساسية للبائع والمشتري وأخذ سورة من بطاقة الأحوال المدنية لإثبات صحة  البيع أو الشراء وتزويد الجهاز الأمني بها يوميا للحد من ظاهرة السرقة.
واشار  سعود السليطي الى أن ارتفاع أسعار المواشي لدرجة لا تتناسب أسعارها مع دخل العديد  من المواطنين داعيا ملاك المواشي الى عدم رفع أسعار ماشيتهم خاصة وان أسعار الأعلاف  مستقرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عشريني يطلق النار على ثلاثة مقيمين عرب ويلحق  بهم إصابات خطيرة بحفر الباطن




ألقت دوريات الأمن القبض علي مواطن عشريني قام بإطلاق النار علي ثلاثة مقيمين عرب والحق بهم إصابات بالغة.
وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة إلي أن المقيمين الثلاثة كانوا يعملون في بيت تحت الإنشاء علي طريق حفر الباطن - الصفيري  وفوجئوا بوجود الشاب العشريني ومعه سلاح الصيد وقام بإطلاق النار عليهم مما أدي إلي  إصابتهم جميعا،وتم نقلهم إلي المستشفي، واتضح فيما بعد أن إصابة احدهم  خطيرة.
  رجال الأمن القوا القبض علي العشريني  وتبين من التحقيق المبدئي أن المقيمين قاموا بالاعتداء عليه قبل الحادثة بيوم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«القاذفات المائية» تسيطر على حريق محلات الزيوت بجدة 






تمكنت فرق الدفاع المدني من إخماد حريق شب في 7 محلات تجارية لبيع  الزيوت وقطع غيار السيارات والإطارات بعد مرور أكثر من خمس ساعات من نشوبه، حيث  ساهمت القاذفات المائية وشاحنات السنور في إخماد بؤرة الحريق الذي غطت السحب  الناجمة عنه كافة مناطق شمال جدة، فيما طالت النيران عدة محلات مجاورة وتمت مباشرة  الحريق بعدد 10 فرقة إطفاء وإنقاذ، حيث استطاعت الوصول إلى بؤر النيران البعيدة عن  فرق الإطفاء الذين حاولوا جاهدين الدخول إلى الموقع على الرغم من شدة النيران  وانبعاث الغازات البلاستيكية.
وتمت مكافحة النيران من جهتين بعد أن تم إخلاء  الطرق المؤدية إلى المنطقة الفرق التي قامت بمنع وصول النيران إلى المصانع المجاورة  غمرت الموقع بكميات كبيرة من المياه وساعدهم وجود حائط أسمنتي.
وكان رجال الدفاع  المدني قد ساهموا بشكل كبير في الحد من الأضرار الناجمة عن الحريق بعد نجاحهم في  عزل المنطقة التي تكثر بها المستودعات وشاركت في أعمال الإخماد وايتات المياه  التابعة لأمانة جدة وإدارة مشاريع المياه في جدة التي مدت موقع الإطفاء بعشرات من  وايتات الإخماد التي استمرت حتى الواحدة من صباح أمس الأربعاء.
وأكد المتحدث  الرسمي لإدارة الدفاع المدني بمنطقة مكة المكرمة النقيب عبد الله العمري أن أجهزة  الدفاع المدني بجدة تلقت البلاغ الذي أفاد بوقوع الحريق عند التاسعة والنصف صباحا،  وشب الحريق في ثلاثة محلات وانتقلت النيران من موقع إلى آخر قبل التمكن من النيران،  فيما لم تتضح بعد أسباب الحريق أو نتائجه. ولا تزال فرق المعاينة الفنية تحدد بداية  الحريق وأسباب نشوبه، فيما لم يتم بعد تقدير الخسائر داخل تلك المحلات بعد. يذكر ان  الحريق لم يتسبب في أي خسائر بشرية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أعمدة الإنارة كمائن مميتة تتربص بأهالي جفر الأحساء 






تحولت أعمدة الإنارة في حي برزان بمدينة الجفر شرق الأحساء إلى كمائن للموت تهدد  حياة المواطنين من أهالي الحي والعابرين. بهذه الكلمات وصف المواطن وليد عبد الله  السالم أحد سكان الحي، الخطر الذي تمثله أعمدة الإنارة حيث بدأت تتساقط واحدا تلو  الآخر، وأرجع أسباب ذلك إلى غياب الصيانة الدورية لهذه الأعمدة من قبل بلدية الجفر،  مضيفا أن سقوط الأعمدة أصبح ظاهرة يومية وعنوانا لهذا الحي العريق بالجفر الذي  يتميز بكثافة سكانية كبيرة وبحركة مرورية دائبة، منوها الى أن المشكلة التي لم تهتم  بها البلدية هي تكرار سقوط الأعمدة التي كان آخرها العمود الملاصق لجدار منزلي،  مضيفا أن هذه الأعمدة باتت تشكل خطرا على المارة و الأطفال وكثيرا ما تحطم تلك  الاعمدة سياراتنا، مبديا تخوفه من حوادث صعق كهربائي مميتة جراء هذه الحوادث. أما  المواطن خليل البحراني فيقول : يأتي هذا الحادث بعد أيام من سقوط عمود في حي برزان  ويتوجب على البلدية عمل مسح شامل للحي واستبدال الأعمدة المتهالكة أو على الأقل  صيانتها، ويطالب المواطنون البلدية بمعالجة المشكلة فورا لضمان سلامة الأهالي  وتلافي الأضرار المادية والبشرية، وحماية المواطنين والمقيمين من مخاطر سقوط  الأعمدة القديمة التي تآكلت قاعدتها بفعل الزمن ولم تعد تصمد أمام العوامل الجوية  المتغيرة، إضافة إلى تشويه الشكل الجمالي للشوارع.
يذكر أن بلدية الجفر نفذت  العديد من مشاريع استبدال أعمدة الإنارة القديمة بأخرى جديدة في مختلف أحياء  البلدات الشرقية التابعة لخدمات نطاق بلدية الجفر .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فني كهرباء ينجو من الموت اثر ارتداد السلم


أنقذت العناية الإلهية موظفا في محطة سكيكو من الموت أمس في العقد  الثالث من عمره وهو يمارس احدى خطوات العمل التدريبية الخطيرة فنياً ومادياً إثر  انكسار قاعدة السلم وارتداده على البرج العالي من السلم علماً انه لم يكن مسؤول  أمني او مسؤول طبي حاضرا في الدورة التدريبية ومن ثم بقي عالقا في الهواء ما يقارب  النصف ساعة الى ان باشر الحادث الهلال الأحمر وتم علاجه حتى وصوله الى المستشفى  العسكري بالظهران .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبط وافدين متلبسين بجرم سرقة  الكيابل



ضبط وافدان من الجنسية البنغلاديشية أمس في حي المحاميد شرقي جدة متلبسين بسرقة  الكيابل النحاسية من أعمدة الكهرباء.
ورصد رجال الأمن الوافدين وهما ينفذان  الجريمة، إذ يتسلق الأول عامود الكهرباء وينفذ عملية قص الكيابل، بينما رفيقه في  الأسفل يستقبل ويحمل في سيارة نقل صغيرة.
وجاء تحرك رجال الأمن إثر بلاغ من سكان  الحي بعدما اشتبهوا في الوافدين اللذين حاولا التحايل على السكان بأنهما من فنيي  شركة الكهرباء ويجريان صيانة لخطوط الكهرباء باستبدال الكيابل القديمة.
وعلى  الفور حضر رجال الشرطة واتصلوا على شركة الكهرباء حيث حضر مندوب ونفى انتماء  الوافدين للشركة وأعد محضر من الدوريات الأمنية باعترافهما بسرقة الكيابل والأسلاك  الكهربائية وحولت القضية إلى مركز شرطة حي المنتزهات للتحقيق معهما وتحويل القضية  لهيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة في حقهما.
وأبدا سكان  الحي استغرابهم من تجرؤ الوافدين على السرقة في وضح النهار.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مخمور يهدد سلامة المسافرين


أثار مخمور مطلوب لدى مكافحة المخدرات قلق العابرين على طريق الطائف الرياض أمس  بعد أن هدد سلامتهم بتهوره وقيادته الجنونية لمركبته وتجاوزه غير النظامي للسيارات  على الشارع المحوري الهام، لكن دوريات أمن الطرق تدخلت في الوقت المناسب واستوقفت  المخمور وعثرت بحوزته على أربعة زجاجات ويسكي. وذكرت التقارير أن دورية يقودها رئيس  رقباء سليمان الخماش رصدت سيارة جيب تسير بسرعه جنونية وتتجاوز السيارات من الجهة  اليمنى في مخالفة لأنظمة السير بالقرب من هجرة القرشيات، ما استدعى إصدار تعميم إلى  كافة دوريات أمن الطرق واستحداث نقطة تفتيش مباغتة للقبض على المتهور ومنعه من  تهديد سلامة المسافرين، وعندما شاهد المتهم النقطة الأمنية سلك الطريق الصحراوي  محاولا الفرار لتتم متابعته فعاد إلى الطريق السريع قبل أن تحاصره الدوريات، وتوقفه  بالقوة الجبرية واتضح أنه في حالة غير طبيعية، وبعد الرفع بأرقام هويته تبين أنه  مطلوب لإدارة مكافحة المخدرات. وفي وقت لاحق تم تحويل المطلوب والمضبوطات إلى مركز  الشرطة لاستكمال الإجراءات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

450 فلما إباحيا في بقالة
ألقت الجهات  الأمنية في الطائف أمس القبض على وافد من الجنسية البنغلاديشية يبيع أفلاما إباحية  في محل للتموينات الغذائية (بقالة).
وأكدت مصادر أمنية  أن الوافد قبض  عليه متلبسا يبيع فيلما إباحيا لأحد الأطفال مشيرة إلى أن فريق القبض عثر على أكثر  من 450 فلما إباحيا داخل البقالة.
وأوضحت المصادر أن الفريق الأمني تحفظ على  المضبوطات وتمت مصادرتها بينما حول الوافد إلى الجهات ذات الاختصاص لإكمال التحقيق  وتحويله إلى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خلاف ينتهي في الإنعاش



فتحت شرطة الجبيل تحريات موسعة حول إصابة شاب في التاسعة عشرة من عمره بجروح خطيرة  في الرأس بعدما سدد له آخر ضربة عنيفة بقطعة معدنية. وأشارت التقارير إلى أن  الاشتباك بين الاثنين حدث بسبب خلاف طارئ في محيط متجر في مدينة الجبيل، وأسفر ذلك  عن تعرض الشاب لجرح عميق في الرأس استدعى نقله إلى مستشفى الهيئة الملكية ثم إلى  قسم العناية القصوى في ذات المستشفى. وأبلغ المتحدث في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية،  العميد يوسف القحطاني، أن سلطات الأمن في الجبيل تلقت بلاغا أمس الأول عن حدوث  مشاجرة بين شابين 19 عاما، و 1 عاما يدرسان في المرحلة الثانوية، وسدد الأخير ضربة  إلى خصمه وتم إلقاء القبض على المتهم. ومازالت التحريات مستمرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قراصنة يطالبون بـ 56 مليون ريال لإطلاق سفينة تحمل 4 آلاف سيارة  سعودية



طالب قراصنة صوماليون يحتجزون سفينة شحن بريطانية على متنها نحو 4 آلاف سيارة تخص  شركات سعودية ، بفدية مالية قدرها 15 مليون دولار ( 56 مليون و250 ألف ريال )  للإفراج عن السفينة وطاقمها المكون من 25 شخصاً غالبيتهم من الجنسية البلغارية . 


ووفقاً للتقارير التي ذكرها المسؤولون البلغاريون ، بان السفينة المحتجزة كانت  تحمل سيارات كورية الصنع ، وخرجت من سنغافورة إلى مدينة جدة بالسعودية قبل أن يتم  اختطافها من قبل القراصنة الصوماليين في الأول من شهر يناير الماضي شرقي الساحل  الصومالي .

 
وذكر المسؤولون البلغاريون الذين رفضوا ذكر أسمائهم بان المفاوضات جارية  حالياً مع القراصنة في محاولة لتخفيض قيمة الفدية ، ومحاولة الإسراع في إطلاق سراح  طاقم السفينة التي تحمل اسم " المجد الآسيوية " دون وقوع أي خسائر في الأرواح  .

 
وكانت تقارير كورية أشارت إلى أن السفينة المحتجزة على متنها 4 آلاف سيارة  كانت في طريقه إلى السعودية منها 2388 سيارة من نوع هيوانداي وكيا ، موضحة بان  الجهة المالكة للسفينة تتحمل تعويض أصحاب السيارات و التفاوض مع القراصنة  الصوماليين للإفراج عن السفينة ومحتوياتها وطاقمها .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*«10»ملايين ريال خسائر حريق صناعية جدة و«3» ملايين ريال خسائر  مستودع القطيف*

**

يبدوا أن حب الاستطلاع والجمهرة كانوا سبباً أساسيا في عرقلة فرق الإطفاء  والمساعدات المدنية من قبل طلاب المدارس الثانوية المجاورة للحادث ،مما أدى إلى  تفاقم الأوضاع وتصاعد معدلات الخسائر المادية ،فقد شب حريق هائل في المدينة  الصناعية شمال جدة بالقرب من مطار الملك عبدالعزيز الدولي في ساعة مبكرة من صباح  الأمس والذي بدأ اندلاعه في إحدى الورش المجاورة لمحلات قطع الغيار والإطارات إلى  أن امتد لأكثر من عشرة محلات أخرى ومستودعات خاصة بها خلف الموقع ،وقد شاركت سبعة  فرق من الدفاع المدني بالإضافة إلى الاستعانة بصهاريج المياه في محاولة لإخماد  الحريق وبمشاركة طلاب المدارس المتوسطة والثانوية المجاورة للحريق في إخلاء البضائع  المتواجدة والإطارات وغيرها بالرغم من صعوبة الوصول بسبب التجمهر المعتاد لمشاهدة  الحريق رغم محاولات مشاركة رجال الأمن لمتابعة الحريق ومشاركة رجال الدفاع المدني  الذي استمر لأكثر من أربع ساعات حيث سارع أصحاب المحلات والتي كانت مغلقة كون أن  الحريق حدث في ساعة مبكرة إلى الموقع لمعاينة محلاتهم التجارية . وتقدر الخسائر  الأولية كما يشير احد أصحاب المحلات إلى أكثر من عشرة ملايين ريال في ظل أن معظم  المحتويات ما بين قطع غيار مكائن مركبات وإطارات سيارات والذي أكد أن سبب الحريق  تطاير شرار لحام ولم يحدث ولله الحمد أي إصابات خلال الحريق حيث تابع مدير عام  الدفاع المدني بجده العميد عبدالله الجداوي ومدير العمليات بالدفاع المدني .
من  ناحية أخرى قدر اقتصاديون خسارة أحد رجال الأعمال نحو 3 ملايين ريال في حريق هائل  نشب مساء أول من أمس (الثلاثاء) في مستودعه الواقع في منطقة "أبو معن الزراعية"،  والذي باشرته 6 فرق و4 وحدات قدم بعضها من مدينتي الخبر والدمام ليساند الدفاع  المدني في محافظة القطيف.
ولعبت قاذفات المياه التابعة للدفاع المدني دورا هاما  في السيطرة على النيران التي انتشرت في مساحة كبيرة قدرت ب"150 مترا، في 100 متر"،  ووضع رجال الدفاع المدني خطة محكمة لمحاصرة النار وخنقها، الأمر الذي تكلل بالنجاح  الكبير، ما أدى إلى السيطرة عليها وعدم وقوع أي إصابات بشرية في الموقع.
وقال  مدير غرفة العمليات في إدارة الدفاع المدني في محافظة القطيف العقيد حسين اليامي:  "إن أكثر ما أقلقنا هو وجود بعض المواد الكيماوية القابلة للاشتعال في المستودع"،  مضيفا ل"الرياض" "كافح رجالنا النيران المستعرة وقاموا بواجبهم وحدوا من حجم  الخسائر"، واصفا الحريق ب"الضخم جدا"، والذي باشره ميدانيا مع مدير الإدارة العميد  سعيد المالحي .
من جانب آخر واجه رجال الدفاع المدني مخاطر عدة، منها الأدخنة  السامة التي انتشرت في الموقع، خاصة أن به إسفنج وبعض المواد التي تخرج دخانا مشبعا  بغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون القاتل، كما أن درجات الحرارة كانت عالية جدا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه : 7 و36 دقيقه صباحا ً

درجة الحراره / 20 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 73%

سرعة الرياح / 5 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / جنوبيه شرقيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## نبراس،،،

اصارت الحيااة مخييفه ما احد يقدر يكلم احد 
التفاهم معدووم وقد استبدل بالقوة وبالعنف 

تمنى لك التوفيق  اختي شممعه  محروقه

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*شمعة تحترق* 

*حتى لو اني موجود في لبنان الا ان الأحداث التي* 

*تحصل  عندكم  اشعر بها  وأتأثر   لان  البعض  منها  مؤلم* 

* تشكري على جهودك  ابنتي* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*3 كلاب تقتل مالكها بعد أن أنقذها من الموت*

بعد أن أنقذها من الموت لمهاجمتها الناس نهشت ثلاثة كلاب مالكها حتى الموت.
ولفتت المتحدثة بإسم الشرطة ماجا ادليسيتش الى أن "الكلاب عضت مالكها البالغ من العمر 52 عاما حتى الموت في ليوبليانا بالامس". 
وقبل أربعة أعوام هاجمت الكلاب الثلاثة وهم من فصيلة البولماستيف احد المارة خارج منزل مالكها واصابته بجروح خطيرة. 
وقضت سنوات رهن الاحتجاز في انتظار انتهاء الاجراءات القانونية لكن عندما هاجم احدها حارسا للكلاب أمرت السلطات باعدامها. 
وتمكن مالكها وهو طبيب في حزيران الماضي من استعادة كلابه بعد نجاحه في دعاوى استئناف قضائية وهو ما أثار جدلا على الصعيد الوطني.
وبعد موته دعا حزب معارض وزير الزراعة للاستقالة من منصبه بسبب فشله في الحيلولة دون اطلاق سراح الكلاب.

----------


## ابو طارق

*سويدي يرعب زوجته السابقة بـ19 فأرا* 

ألقت الشرطة السويدية القبض على رجل حاول اخافة زوجته السابقة عبر ادخال 19 فأرًا من فتحة البريد في باب منزلها. واوضحت المتحدث باسم الشرطة إن المرأة ،37 عاماً، استيقظت الساعة 7:30 صباحًا لتجد أن شقتها مليئة بالفئران التي تخاف منها. واشارت الى ان الزوجة السابقة "خافت كثيراً وتخضع حالياً للعلاج في المستشفى".
واعلنت المتحدثة الى انه تم استجواب الزوج السابق البالغ من العمر 59 سنة، واعترف بذنبه في القضية، وأوقف رهن التحقيق.

----------


## ابو طارق

*القبض على سائق مخمور يضع في حافلته 49 طفلاً*

ألقت الشرطة الافريقية القبض على سائق مخمور اثناء قيادته حافلة صغيرة وضع فيها 49 طفلاً رغم أنها مؤلفة من 16 مقعداً. 
وتم توقيف السائق عند نقطة تفتيش عادية في اقليم كوازولو ناتال حيث وجد مسؤولو المرور الاطفال الذين تراوحت اعمارهم بين ثلاثة اعوام و13 عاما مكدسين فوق بعضهم البعض اثناء ذهابهم الى المدرسة صباح الاربعاء.
واثبت اختبار نسبة الكحول في دم السائق أنها كانت تعادل خمسة أضعاف الحد المسموح به قانونا.

----------


## ابو طارق

*350 $ لقاء وجبة مطعم من وراء تسميته على اسم كلب يدعى"ال بولي"*

أصيب طهاة العالم بصدمة عندما أعلن الاسباني قيران ادريان افضل طهاة العالم قاطبة ان مطعمه المطل على ساحل كوستا برافا سيغلق ابوابه في 2012 و2013.
وتعجب كاتب مقال في إحدى الصحف قائلا ان المطعم الذي يتصدر قائمة "ميشلان" لأفضل مطاعم الثلاث نجوم، سيغلق ابوابه في أوج تألقه.
و طمأن ادريان معجبيه الى انه ليس تقاعدا بل سيستغل تلك الفترة في ابتكار المزيد من روائع الطهو الأصلية.
عندما اقام زوجان ألمانيان مطعم "إل بولي" في روزس قرب جيرونا أوائل الستينات من القرن الماضي واطلقوا عليه اسم كلبهم الذي كان من فصيلة البولدوج، ما كان أحد يتصور ان ذلك المقصف المتواضع سيحقق تلك الشهرة العالمية.
يشار الى ان"ثمانية آلاف شخص فحسب هم من يحظون بضيافة المطعم العالمي يتسع لخمسين ضيفا الذي يفتح ابوابه ستة اشهر في السنة لا اكثر بتكلفة تبلغ 250 يورو "350 دولارا" لقاء الوجبة. 

 اسم مجردكلب يرفع من سعر الوجبة 

مافي اسامي  
(( شي غريب يا عالم ))

----------


## ابو طارق

*الخميس 20 صفر 1431هـ - 04 فبراير 2010م*
*الرياضة المدرسية غائبة* *السعودية.. السمنة تطارد فتيات "المدارس الحكومية"*


**
**
**
**
***فتيات سعوديات يمارسن الرياضة*


*رياضة البنات في المدارس من القضايا التي لا يزال الحديث عنها بين شد وجذب، فهناك من يرى ضرورة إدخال الرياضة وسنها كنشاط أساسي داخل المدارس، بهدف تحريك أجساد طالبات مثقلة بالشحوم والوزن الزائد، وللترفيه بين حصص جادة طوال اليوم الدراسي، وهناك من يرفضها جملة وتفصيلاً، وفي هذا التحقيق نتحدث مع عدد من الطالبات صاحبات الشأن من مختلف المراحل الدراسية، بحسب تقرير لصحيفة" الرياض" السعودية الخميس 4-2-2010.*

*وتشدد سارة الزامل طالبة متوسطة في مدرسة حكومية على حاجة الطالبات للرياضة قائلة: جسدي يميل للسمنة، ودائماً يأخذني والدي للسير معه في الأماكن المخصصة للمشي من أجل تخفيف وزني، فالجلوس الطويل في الفصل، ثم في المنزل من أجل المذاكرة سبّب لي تراكما في الشحوم، وباستمرار يطلب مني والدي بمطالبة إدارة المدرسة بأن تخصص لنا بعض التمارين الرياضية، ونحن نستغرب لماذا في المدارس الحكومية ممنوع منعاً باتاً رياضة الفتيات بينما في بعض المدارس الأهلية توجد رياضة الصباح علاوة على بعض الأنشطة الرياضية مثل المسابقات الحركية أو كرة السلة؟ 

وطالبت آلاء الهديب طالبة ثانوي بعمل استبيان لأخذ رأي طالبات المدارس حول الموضوع، وعدم ترك "الأقلية" الرافضة يقررون مصير احتياجاتنا، وقالت: أنا التحقت بأحد المراكز الصيفية وكنا في بداية اليوم قبل الدخول للورش الفنية نؤدي بعض التمارين الرياضية بمصاحبة مدربة، فلماذا لا يكون هذا الوضع في المدارس؟ 

فيما أشادت فدوى الفهيد طالبة في جامعة الملك سعود بالخطوة التي نفذتها الجامعة قبل سنوات قليلة، وذلك من خلال إنشاء ناد وتوفير عدة أنواع رياضية للطالبات، ورغم جدوى الخطوة ووقعها الإيجابي على نفوس الطالبات، إلا أننا نأمل أن يتوسع المكان نظراً لعدد الطالبات الكبير، إلى جانب أن تكون الرياضة في الجامعة مثلها مثل الكليات الأهلية، من خلال التكثيف والنوعية والمشاركات، فالجو الرياضي الذي تعيشه بعض الكليات يسبغ على الرياضة عامل الجدية والأهمية.* ***انتشار السمنة* 
*وترى ريم عايض من قسم أصول الدين في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود أن السمنة منتشرة بين الطالبات، وتقول: قد يكون بين كل عشر طالبات اثنتان تتمتعان بأجساد طبيعية، وهذا أمر طبيعي فالجو العام يدفع لمثل هذا الوضع، وانتشار المطاعم في كل ركن في الجامعة وانعدام الأنشطة الحركية، حيت تتركز الأنشطة حول المحاضرات والندوات وتهمل الامور المتعلقة بصحة الجسد، مشيرة إلى انه في إحدى المرات اقترحت مع مجموعة من الطالبات بإيجاد نشاط رياضي ولو بسيطا من أجل تحريك أجسادنا؛ فقوبلنا بعاصفة من الغضب وتأويل الاقتراح، وأنه تقليد للغرب وتفاسير وصلت إلى "النوايا"؛ بعدها قررنا أن لا نفتح الأمر مرة أخرى أبداً. 

وتؤيدها زميلتها الجوهرة عبدالله التي تدرس في القسم نفسه وتعاني من مشكلة تراكم الشحوم ولا تجد مكانا مناسبا للرياضة وذلك لصعوبة المواصلات وارتفاع أسعار الجهات التي توفر الرياضة بالنسبة لها، متمنية أن يوضع صندوق للاقتراحات أو أن تقوم وزارة التعليم العالي بإرسال استبيانات للجامعات لمعرفة مدى رغبة الطالبات بوجود رياضة في الجامعات وعليه يتم القرار، وقالت: إن الأحاديث التي تدور في الساحة حول موضوع الرياضة النسائية عشوائية وغير منظمة ولا تعطي نسبة محددة من القبول والرفض، علماً أن مسألة الرياضة يجب أن تكون بدهية ولا تحتاج استفتاءً وغيره. 

وتذكر والدة طالبة في المرحلة المتوسطة أنها درست في جامعة الملك سعود فترة الثمانينيات الميلادية وكانت هناك فرق لكرة السلة والطائرة من الطالبات، وتقول: كانت هذه الفرق تؤدي تدريبات كما يتطلبها الوضع، وكان الأمر طبيعيا ولم نكن نفكر هل هو ممنوع أو غيره، وكان الموضوع مأخوذا ببساطة، والنشاط يجد إقبالاً كبيراً سواءً من المشاركات أو المتفرجات، والسؤال: لماذا كل هذه التعقيدات في هذا الوقت الذي يفترض فيه أننا نتقدم للأمام؟، كيف رياضة نعرف مدى انعكاسها الايجابي على صحة بناتنا وتأخذ كل هذا الوقت من السماح أو الرفض؟. 

وهذا ما تراه والدة طالبة في المرحلة الثانوية وتضيف، لديّ ابنتان في المرحلة الثانوية إحداهما في مدرسة أهلية والأخرى في مدرسة حكومية، وذلك بناء على رغبتها كونها لا تريد أن تبتعد عن صديقاتها، وما أراه أن كل واحدة كأنها تدرس في بلد مختلف وليس في بلد واحد، أو وزارة مختلفة عن الأخرى؛ فعلى سبيل المثال ابنتي التي في المدرسة الأهلية تمارس عدة أنواع للرياضة أولها التمارين الصباحية، أما التي في الحكومية فممنوع حتى نقاش الأمر، وأعتقد أن المسألة تحتاج لقرار مسؤول جريء، وناصح لفتيات أرهقهن الوزن الزائد، وامراض السمنة!*

----------


## ابو طارق

الأربعاء 19 صفر 1431هـ - 03 فبراير 2010م
بعد شكوى تقدم بها رئيس نادي الباحة *توقيف أديب سعودي بدعوى المطالبة ببث محاضرة نسائية لقاعة الرجال*





د. علي محمد الرباعي


أدت شكوى رفعها رئيس نادي الباحة الأدبي ضد كاتب سعودي بدعوى أنه طالب بوضع شاشة لمشاهدة المحاضِرات أثناء إلقاء محاضراتهن، إلى تقديمه للشرطة حيث نفى الكاتب الأربعاء 3-2-2010 التهم الموجهة إليه.

واتهم أحمد حامد المساعد، رئيس نادي الباحة، الكاتب د. علي محمد الرباعي بـ "الدعوة إلى التبرج"، في طلبه نقل محاضرة نسائية عبر الدائرة التلفزيونية إلى قاعة الرجال.

وطلب المساعد في شكواه للشرطة التي فتحت تحقيقا مع الرباعي "الأخذ على يده حتى يتخلى عن الأفكار الشيطانية التي لا توجد إلا في أذهان أعداء الدين، وعدم السماح له بدخول النادي، أو التحدث من منبره لحماية الأخلاق من الرذيلة".

ونصت الشكوى "أن د. علي الرباعي طلب من النادي أثناء محاضرة قدمتها منى المطرفي بعنوان: الفخر والحزن في شعر أبي فراس الحمداني، العمل على توفير جهاز تصوير ينقل صورة المحاضرة ومن كان معها من النساء إلى صالة الرجال".

واعتبر رئيس النادي أن "هذه سابقة خطيرة ودخيلة على عاداتنا وتقاليدنا وخارجة عن تعاليم الدين الحنيف، وما تفوه به المذكور ليس مقبولا". ***الرباعي ينفي

وفي اتصال هاتفي مع العربية، نفى د. علي الرباعي التهم الموجهة إليه وقال إن "ما قيل على لسانه لم يرد إطلاقا.. وهو مختلق وباطل".

واعترض الرباعي على طريقة التحقيق، وقال إن الشرطة تعاملت معه وكأنه "مجرم حيث تم أخذ بصماتي وتصويري حاسر الرأس" دون إثبات التهم الموجهة إليه.


وأوضح الرباعي أنه سلم المحققين (سي دي) يتضمن مداخلته كاملة، وقال "حضر زوج المحاضرة منى المطرفي وبرأني مما اتهمني به رئيس النادي، وشهد مقدم الأمسية عضو أدبي الباحة عبد الرحمن سابي أمام المحققين ببطلان الاتهام وأنه مختلق، مؤكدا حضور شقيقته لتلك الأمسية بصفتها عضو اللجنة النسائية".

وحمل الرباعي رئيس النادي إثبات ما ادعاه، وأضاف "اقترحت سابقا على مجلس الإدارة إشراك الفنون البصرية للفنون الخطابية من باب التجديد، ولقتل ملل متابعة اللامرئي، ومن الصحافيين من وثق قولي بالنص والتعليق مسجل بالصوت والصورة ضمن أرشيف النادي".

وفي السياق نفسه، قالت منى المطرفي التي حصلت على تسجيل من النادي لمحاضرتها "لم أجد في المداخلة ما يشير إلى المطالبة بعرض صور النساء من داخل قاعة الخنساء".

يذكر أن المحاضرة أقيمت قبل أسبوعين في قاعة النساء بالنادي وبُثت عن طريق الدائرة الصوتية للرجال، وطالب الرباعي في مداخلته بإيجاد شاشة أو صورة من باب التجديد ولقتل الملل أثناء المحاضرة فقط لا غير.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*مأجورين بأربعينية  الامام الحسين عليه السلام وآل بيته الاطهار عليهم السلام* 
*مايسعني الا ان اقول [ الله يكفينا شر الناس والدنيا ...*
*اخبار فيها الغرابه اسم كلب يستدعي رفع اسعار مطعم ..؟!* 
*الله يعطيكم الف عاافيه على الاخبار..*
*موفقين بحق محمد وآل محمد ..*
*دمتم بخير..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..





> اصارت الحيااة مخييفه ما احد يقدر يكلم احد 
> التفاهم معدووم وقد استبدل بالقوة وبالعنف 
> 
> تمنى لك التوفيق  اختي شممعه  محروقه



وكل يوم في ازديااد . . الله يعين 

 باين الكيبورد ملعوب فيه عددددل  :toung:  بس مايكون تعرض لسطو طفولي

تسلم لنا هالطله خيي وماننحرم من تواصلك

محفوظ بعين الله وموفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *3 كلاب تقتل مالكها بعد أن أنقذها من الموت*



 :huh:  خبري انو كان يُضرب بهم المثل في الوفاء 
يعني لهالدرجه الدنيا ماعاد فيها خير .. !!
يالله حتى الكلاب تغدر  .






> *سويدي يرعب زوجته السابقة بـ19 فأرا*



الله يااخذه هالنحييييس  :something: 
هذا لو يتركو عقابه عليي كان زيين  :yarr: اوريكم فيه






> *القبض على سائق مخمور يضع في حافلته 49 طفلاً*



الأخ شكله كان ناوي يفتح روضه  :grin: 






> *350 $ لقاء وجبة مطعم من وراء تسميته على اسم كلب يدعى"ال بولي"*



كل هالاقبال عليه والشهره  علشان اسم كلب  :huh:  ياحظه  :toung:  ( ال بولي )؟  اشهالاسم  :deh:  





> *الرياضة المدرسية غائبة*



هي مو غائبه اصلا غير موجوده رغم اهميتها وفائدتها  :angry: نفسي اعرف اشمعنى الاولاد عندهم






> *قد يكون بين كل عشر طالبات اثنتان تتمتعان بأجساد طبيعية*



لااااا هالطالبه بااالغت بصراحه في هالنسبه شنو بين كل عشر 2  :slow: قوويه ذي


يسلمووو بابااتي 

يعطيك العافيه على هالجهود

لاعدمنا فيض عطائك

مووفق دووم ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

مأجوره حبيبتي بمصاب أبا عبد الله عليه السلام

تسلمي ياارب وتسلم لي هالطله

مووفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استمرار انخفاض درجات الحرارة على معظم مناطق المملكة



توقعت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة في تقرير لها عن حالة الطقس ليوم غد  الجمعة أن يستمر الانخفاض في درجات الحرارة على معظم مناطق المملكة حيث تبدأ درجات  الحرارة بالانخفاض على شرق وجنوب المملكة يصحب ذلك نشاط في الرياح السطحية وتدني في  مدى الرؤية الأفقية.

كما توقعت أن يستمر تواجد السحب على شرق وشمال المملكة  حيث لايستبعد هطول أمطار خفيفة منها على شمال المملكة كما تتكون السحب الركامية على  مرتفعات الباحة وعسير في فترة ما بعد الظهيرة ومن المحتمل تكون الصقيع خلال ساعات  الليل المتأخرة على المناطق الشمالية للمملكة.

وبينت الرئاسة أن الرياح  السطحية على البحر الأحمر ستكون بمشيئة الله شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 إلى 42 كلم في  الساعة ، وارتفاع الموج من متر إلى متر ونصف يصل إلى مترين ، وحالة البحر متوسط  الموج. كما بينت أن الرياح السطحية على الخليج العربي ستكون شمالية إلى شمالية  غربية بسرعة 15 إلى 40 كلم في الساعة ، وارتفاع الموج من متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل  إلى مترين ، وحالة البحر خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مزارع مصري يذبح أبنتيه ويهشم رأسهما بقطعة حديدية

أرتكب مختل عقليا يعمل مزارعا جريمة قتل بشعة في مدينة قنا في صعيد مصر وذلك عندما  ذبح نجلتيه الطفلتين اللتين لم يتجاوزا العامين والثلاثة أعوام ولم يكتف بذلك بل  إنهال عليهما بقطعة حديدية "يد الهون" ليهشم رأسيهما. 

وكان اللواء محمود  جوهر مدير أمن قنا قد تلقى بلاغا يفيد بالعثور على جثتين للطفلتين شيماء على حسين  وشقيقتها علا بحى 

الحميدات في مدينة قنا وبهما جروح قطعية بالرقبة وتهشم  بالرأس. 

وتبين للواء محمد بدر مدير المباحث أن مرتكب الحادث والد المجني  عليهما على حسين محمد مزارع ومصاب بمرض عقلي يعالج منه وأنه أصيب بحالة هياج مفاجئة  قام بعدها بقتل طفلتيه وتم ضبط المتهم "والمطواة ويد الهون" المستخدمتان في الحادث  وتولى محمد البرديسى مدير نيابة قسم قنا التحقيق في الحادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأمن الكويتي يقبض على وافد عربي اغتصب 16  طفلة كويتية وقتل باكستانية

الباكستانيه المقتوله

فتحت أجهزة الأمن الكويتية التحقيق مع مواطن عربي ارتكب 16 جريمة اغتصاب بحق أطفال  لم يسجل ذووهم قضايا في المخافر خوفا من الفضيحة.
وتشير المصادر إلى أن وافد  عربي هو من فتح ملف التحقيقات في جرائم الوافد العربي الذي قام بالاعتداء الجنسي  على طفلته البالغة من العمر 9 سنوات وتفجرت خلال التحقيقات مفاجأة مدوية حيث اتضح  أن الجاني ارتكب قبل هذه الحادثة 15 جريمة أخرى بحق فتيات كويتيات.
وقد باشر  التحقيق معه المدير العام لإدارة المباحث العميد الشيخ علي اليوسف الصباح،حيث كشفت  التحقيقات أن الجاني عامل بناء ويدعى "علاء" وهو من جنسية عربية وكان قد ارتكب  جريمة قتل بحق فتاة باكستانية قبل شهر تقريبا، واعترف بأنه ترك ملابسها الداخلية في  مبني مدرسة مهجور في خيطان، وقال انه تخلص من جثتها برميها في حاوية  نفايات.
ونقلت مصادر صحفية عن مسئول بالبحث الجنائي قوله أن رجال المباحث وجدوا  خلال التحقيق مع علاء في قضية الشذوذ التي أفادهم بها احد مصادرهم أنها فرّخت قضايا  ارتكبها، حيث قال لم أتحسس ابنة التاسعة وحسب بل افتعلت بأخرى وأخرى وأخرى وأيضا  قتلت الباكستانية.
وأثارت هذه الجرائم ردود أفعال واسعة النطاق في الكويت  بأكملها وليس في رجال الأمن فحسب نظراً لعدم وجود قضايا اغتصاب مسجلة في دفاتر  الأحوال إذ وصف احدهم في البداية ما يقوله علاء بالهذيان ولكن الحقيقة جاءت مطابقة  بالقرائن وصادمة في آن واحد بعدما عثر على الملابس الداخلية للباكستانية وهي ملطخة  بالدماء في مدرسة مهجورة في خيطان.
ومن المنتظر أن تقوم سلطات الأمن الكويتية  برفع ملف التحقيقات النهائية مع الجاني للمحكمة العليا تمهيداً لإصدار الحكم  النهائي بحقه،فيما أكد مصدر قريب من المحكمة بأن الإعدام يمكن أن يكون أقل عقوبة  بحقه فموته بالفعل لا يكفي ذوي القتيلة وأهالي ضحاياه من الطفلات البريئات اللائي  اغتصبهن

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 11 و28 دقيقه مسائا ً:

درجة الحراره /  19 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 55 %

سرعة الرياح / 26 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماله غربيه

الرؤيه /4 كم


اللي نوافذهم مفتوحه يسكروها لأن الجو فيه عولق ترابيه وكله غبااار

بكرا بررد ورح يبقى الجو بارد تقريبا 3 أيام 

عندي اخبار واااجد ودي احطها لكم بس شوي تعبانه
لوحسيت نفسي صرت أفضل رح ارجع اضيف كم خبر

مأجورين

----------


## ليلاس

*يسلموووا  ...*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------

